# D. Auratus ID



## BigFroggie (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey everyone

About 2 weeks ago I bought my first dart frog at the local rep shop and it was labeled as an adult Costa Rican Green and Black D. Auratus, but I'm just curious what you guys think. Doesn't seem big enough to be an adult, maaaybe a really small male, but I really have no idea. 

It is also definitely blue, every once in a while when the light is just right he(?) looks green or turquoise, really dig the color. 

I wish I asked for more information when I bought him 


Thanks 


























Sorry for the bad pics


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks like a green and bronze auratus from panama. Unfortunately without more info we can't properly I.D. It. I'd recommend going back to the store and asking for more info. Maybe you can get the contact info of the breeder they got it from, provided it's not WC.

Also, for future purchases, try to stay away from pet stores. There are a LOT of good breeders around that keep good records of their animals. With pet shops, you are likely going to get an unhealthy, unknown animal, that could have diseases you could spread to other frogs you get.

Welcome to the hobby!


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Yeah, my money would be on green and bronze Panamanian. 

It's to hard to judge size from the photo. If it is small, it is either young, or a stunted adult from being raised poorly (low nutrition, cool temps, not fed frequently enough when young).


----------



## BigFroggie (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for the info. After looking at more pictures, definitely looks to be Panamanian. I'm just going to wait and see how much he grows and make sure he keeps eating. 

I think my future purchases will be through a reputable breeder. Already finishing up a background for a 20H, so I need to get something to go in there lol.


----------

